# Linux Folding Connection Issues



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have 3 machines running F@H.  On one I have installed a Mint Linux.  I have recently be having trouble connecting to the work server and whatnot.  I was hoping someone would have an idea why.  My other computers at the same location have no problems, however, they are running Windows variants.  

Here are some helpful screenshots:







I am running version Linux console version 5.04.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2010)

Did you try stopping and re-starting the client?

Also, you may want to read this: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2401&p=21372


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you try stopping and re-starting the client?



Yes I have done that multiple times.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 11, 2010)

> Successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0).



I think this happens when the server is busy/down or there are no work units left for your client.

You could try changing the config to accept large work units and ones without deadlines.It may pick up some work units then.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I think this happens when the server is busy/down or there are no work units left for your client.
> 
> You could try changing the config to accept large work units and ones without deadlines.It may pick up some work units then.



Which option is that in the config file?


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it says "accept workunits greater than 5MB" or something like that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I think it says "accept workunits greater than 5MB" or something like that.



Ok I will try it.  Will report back on it soon.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 11, 2010)

Also change the option to accept work units without deadlines, I think it is in the advanced section of the config options.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Also change the option to accept work units without deadlines, I think it is in the advanced section of the config options.



Seems to have not worked.  Oily, I am disappoint.  

I suspect it might be a Linux issue and it not feeding me any units, but I am unsure.  I really don't want to (nor do I have time to) install a Windows variant any time soon.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2010)

check port settings.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> check port settings.



Which ports should I have open?  And I assume you mean on my router?  I have all computers on the same router, and I never once had to open ports for any of them.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2010)

i forgot the exact ones ill look into it. i have it someware.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 11, 2010)

There are a lot of posts over in Stanford's forum about this.  It means that there is no work to do on the server you're assigned to.  Thing is, they set up another server that is supposed to kick in and give you work when this happens.  Search for "Work Unit has an invalid address." or "successful: assigned to (0.0.0.0)".


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah seems like all my SMP clients are waiting on work this morning


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok well this is not an SMP client.  

Regardless, I shut it down, just wasting power.  I will try to fix it when I get back in town.


----------

